# Views on Gran Alacant vs Camposol



## seasideblues (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi

As per my 1st post about renting a villa long term on Camposol,have read the area Gran Alacant can be fairly good to live and rent in any pros and cons


Also we really dont mind where we live in spain so any views or comments of any others area would be good


----------

